# Anyone got hit by the power outage in the GTA?



## parrot5 (Jan 6, 2007)

My first tank has just been running for 20 days (with fish), and today got hit by a power outage that lasted 4 hours. Usually power outages only happen in the summer here, so I hadn't even bought a battery-powered air pump yet. We ended up running the power filter on a UPS while unplugging the heater because the heater would draw too much power. House got colder by the hour (we open our doors quite a few times), and by the end of the four-hour outage the tank water dropped from 78 to ~74 degrees F. No fish loss. Lesson learned though. I'm getting a battery-powered air pump and tubing.


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

where about in GTA? just heard about tainted gas an hour ago in mississauga esso station


----------



## parrot5 (Jan 6, 2007)

It was some areas in North York, Scarborough, and some more on the west end. All south of Steeles (so Big Al's NY was ok I think lol). As of now, 14 hours LATER(!), some of the following are still out of power:










Green areas, only less than 50 people affected. Yellow areas less than 500.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Wow, didn't even hear about it. But 4 hours is OK, if you have a fire place. It's a good idea to fire it up. Even litting a candle in your fish room would help a bit. Just make sure you keep an eye on the candle.
And a battery operated pump would be priceless at this point. Make sure you keep all your tanks open top so that there is better air exchange.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Black Pearl (Dec 27, 2011)

You could fill up a Coke bottle with hot tap water and sink it in the tank. Make sure you took the label off first and have no trace of glue on the outside of the bottle.
We didn't have the power outage problem but had huge water problems two summers ago, so now we're storing water out of habit


----------



## Bantario (Apr 10, 2011)

Buy one of these

I have two, both are constantly charging, while the outlets are being used


----------



## J-P (Feb 27, 2011)

There must of been something because at work we lost our internet connection with head office.


----------



## SourGummy (Apr 29, 2011)

Bantario said:


> Buy one of these
> 
> I have two, both are constantly charging, while the outlets are being used


or this if you want to keep your pump up for any period of outage


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

parrot5 said:


> My first tank has just been running for 20 days (with fish), and today got hit by a power outage that lasted 4 hours. Usually power outages only happen in the summer here, so I hadn't even bought a battery-powered air pump yet. We ended up running the power filter on a UPS while unplugging the heater because the heater would draw too much power. House got colder by the hour (we open our doors quite a few times), and by the end of the four-hour outage the tank water dropped from 78 to ~74 degrees F. No fish loss. Lesson learned though. I'm getting a battery-powered air pump and tubing.


Also consider this, having bubble wrap or better yet insulation foam sheets pre-cut to the tanks sizing. If the power cuts just put the insulation around it and gun tape it to hold it in place. If you use that wrap up method normally it can insulate the water and reduce heater on/wear time at the cost of asthethics.

Another idea I have in mind is one of those cheap propane camping portable heaters. Turn that to the lowest setting if it has such a setting and use some metal tubing wire tied to the grill and insulate the water tubing as it returns back to the tank. Helpskeep the tank warm if needed.


----------



## missindifferent (Jun 25, 2010)

My bf had the power go out a couple times yesterday, at yonge/york mills, but not for 4 hours!


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

SourGummy said:


> or this if you want to keep your pump up for any period of outage


MMMBbhahahahahaha!


----------

